# New Game "Grosser then that"



## Celtictigeress (Feb 28, 2006)

alright everyone is starting to run out on good wish/bad wish... In elementary we had the "grosser then that" game where we tried to make each other sick. One of us would come up with something Like "WHats gross?" Answer would be "A Pile of dogcrap" (We were kids) the next person was "whats grosser then that a pile of dogcrap with flies on it" the next would add to the pile of dog crap point is to make the gross thing as disgusting as possible and you guys have some twisted minds....We usuall wound up after 20 people with a Pile of dogcrap swarming with flies laying in the heat with a stench... eh it got pased down a long line... One was "whats gross a truckload of dead cannibals" whats grosser then that" a truckload of dead cannibals with dirty underwear" "whats grosser then that a truckload of dead cannibals in dirty underwear with a live one at the bottom trying to eat his way to the top"Get it?

Whats Gross?? A Dead Body


----------



## 40sCutest (Feb 28, 2006)

grosser than a dead body?

A body that's been dead for 5 summer days, the hot ones...


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 28, 2006)

ah HAH shes got it... then when you add you ask "whats grosser then that"

A dead body thats been dead for five summer days in an enclosed room with no way for air to escape...

Whats grosser then that?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 28, 2006)

I would like to remind everyone that this website is viewed by people not in EMS and people under 13 years old, both of whom may not find this subject entertaining, informative, or appropriate.

Please keep this in mind when posting comments or starting threads anywhere on this forum.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 28, 2006)

Yeah but if you think the goodwish bad wish was about the same.. dont think there is a problem as long as no profanity is used *goes and stands in the corner*


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 28, 2006)

<fights back the acid, feeling woozy. puts his dinner plate down, walks over to the waste paper can, vomits. Sits back down. Types this. Presses the red X.>


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 28, 2006)

ack noooooooooo I likes you too much to be sick get better soon! Ill behave I PROMISE!!!


----------

